# NEW Evolution Electric Guitar Strawberry for KONTAKT 4/5 from Orange Tree Samples



## gregjazz (May 1, 2012)

Evolution Electric Guitar Strawberry



After a year in development, we're pleased to announce the release of the new Evolution guitar engine. We completely redesigned the interface and the scripting to greatly increase the playability and ease-of-use of the library.

*Audio demo:*
Audio Demo #1: Reja Vu
_All guitar effects used in this demo are available directly in Evolution Electric Guitar Strawberry, with no external effects used for the guitar._

Here are a few of the new, exciting features:

** Built-in effects processing*
Evolution now includes an assortment of virtual stompbox effects, and a vast array of guitar cabinet impulses. Whether you need high distortion leads, or chorused strumming parts, Evolution's effects engine covers a lot of ground.

** Pick position modeling*
Based on proprietary physical modeling technology, this efficiently and realistically reproduces the timbral differences of a string plucked in different areas.

** External presets*
All the effects, mapping, and performance settings can now be stored in external preset files. That means that you don't have to reload the entire library to audition different presets. It also means that the presets can be easily shared with other Evolution users.

** Reduced memory footprint*
Using dynamic sample purging, the Evolution guitar engine only loads the articulations you're currently using to reduce memory usage and speed up loading time.

...And that only scratches the surface of all the new features in the new Evolution guitar engine!




We've applied the updated engine to the Strawberry electric guitar sample library, and will soon release the Steel Strings acoustic guitar library as well. Future guitars in the Evolution series will also use the new engine.

*Price:*
We're currently having a $40 OFF re-introductory sale on Evolution Electric Guitar to celebrate this new release, so you can pick up your copy of the new Evolution Electric Guitar today for $139 (regularly $179)! This discount offer will expire on May 31st.

*FREE Upgrade:*
Furthermore, if you are a current owner of Evolution Electric Guitar, we've already emailed you your download links for this free update. If you can't find the email, be sure to check your spam folder as well, or just send us an email.

*Format:*
Due to the extensive scripting, this sample library is available in Kontakt 4+ format only. Evolution Electric Guitar Strawberry requires the full retail version of Kontakt, so it is not compatible with the free Kontakt Player.

Visit the product page here: Evolution Electric Guitar Strawberry sample library for Kontakt

Or you can http://www.orangetreesamples.com/cart.php?act=cart&productCode=EVOQ3 (click here to order Evolution Electric Guitar Strawberry directly)


----------



## A/V4U (May 1, 2012)

Thanks Greg just downloading update. Can't wait to see and try all new features
Vlad


----------



## Chriss Ons (May 1, 2012)

A/V4U @ Wed 02 May said:


> Thanks Greg just downloading update. Can't wait to see and try all new features
> Vlad



ditto. Great service - much appreciated!


----------



## noiseboyuk (May 1, 2012)

Great service indeed - a huge update and totally free for existing users?! Madness.

It's terrific, Greg, really liking the approach here, and much quicker to work with. Loving the single patch! Like the variety of tones - although I can't find a really good nu metal graunch, most other areas are covered very well. Like the strumming system too, seems pretty simple and playable - the only thing that's a minor pain is that whenever I load a new pattern, the file browser defaults to the wrong folder, and I need to move it across to the correct one. Don't know if it's possible, but it would be great for pattern and file presets to just be a simple Kontakt menu rather than the file browser.

But overall this is a triumph, and loads of work has gone into it, that is obvious. Many thanks!


----------



## TuomasP (May 2, 2012)

Awesome - downloading it now  
That preset feature is great addition - will there be dedicated place for sharing those preset?


----------



## Udo (May 2, 2012)

Greg, have all emails been sent out? Haven't received mine yet.


----------



## EwigWanderer (May 2, 2012)

Udo @ 5.2.2012 said:


> Greg, have all emails been sent out? Haven't received mine yet.



Same here =(


----------



## Robse (May 2, 2012)

> Greg, have all emails been sent out? Haven't received mine yet.



Me neither.

But looking forward to this update


----------



## shakuman (May 2, 2012)

Many thanks Greg..Got it! _-)


----------



## gregjazz (May 2, 2012)

Udo @ Wed May 02 said:


> Greg, have all emails been sent out? Haven't received mine yet.


The emails have been sent, but you might check your spam folder just to be sure the email didn't get sent there. I've received a few reports of the email ending up there, especially with gmail accounts. That being said, I noticed that a few of the emails bounced (probably just due to outdated email addresses), so if you can't find the email in your spam folder, send me a quick email and I'll get you the download links.


----------



## gregjazz (May 2, 2012)

EwigWanderer @ Wed May 02 said:


> Udo @ 5.2.2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Greg, have all emails been sent out? Haven't received mine yet.
> ...


I got your email and send you a reply with the download links. MailChimp actually DID send you the email with the download link, but I'm guessing it got filtered out by your spam filter.



Robse @ Wed May 02 said:


> Me neither.
> 
> But looking forward to this update


If you can't find the email in your spam folder, just send me a quick email and I'll get you the links to download the update!


----------



## Robse (May 2, 2012)

> Robse @ Wed May 02 said:
> 
> 
> > Me neither.
> ...



Yop got your eMail some minutes ago. Did write to you this morning. Thanks for the fast reply and support! This is really customer service .


----------



## mpalenik (May 2, 2012)

noiseboyuk @ Wed May 02 said:


> Great service indeed - a huge update and totally free for existing users?! Madness.



I know! I got the e-mail about this last night (still haven't had time to download it and try it out yet) and could hardly believe it. First the bass update, and now this, which just seems to be a huge advance in the capabilities of the instrument. I love Orangetree samples and have had nothing but good interactions with Greg from the limited number of posts I made on the KVR forum a few years ago (when I was having some difficulties with the original strumming engine in Evolution due to the fact that I was running Kontakt on a separate computer). I'm absolutely thrilled about this update, without even having tried it yet.


----------



## chimuelo (May 2, 2012)

Please share your download tricks with other developers.
I can download your stuff quiackly, and never once see the missing files crap in Kontakt.
Most of the time I don't noticed what I've missed, but I would love to see developers use what you are using.
This is the MAIN reason I always ask for a hard copy and willing to pay more.

Oh, and thanks for the pleasant email, the process was fast and smooth.

JV


----------



## gregjazz (May 2, 2012)

noiseboyuk @ Tue May 01 said:


> It's terrific, Greg, really liking the approach here, and much quicker to work with. Loving the single patch! Like the variety of tones - although I can't find a really good nu metal graunch, most other areas are covered very well. Like the strumming system too, seems pretty simple and playable - the only thing that's a minor pain is that whenever I load a new pattern, the file browser defaults to the wrong folder, and I need to move it across to the correct one. Don't know if it's possible, but it would be great for pattern and file presets to just be a simple Kontakt menu rather than the file browser.


I know--I wish I could do something about the default folder that it opens to! Otherwise you have to navigate to the strumming patterns folder every time, which should be an unnecessary hassle, but somehow Kontakt uses the "Data" folder as the permanent default location.


----------



## Gusfmm (May 2, 2012)

NI's disk installation and directory structure programming has always been a complete disastrous mess. I recall my attempt some time ago to reinstall Komplete 7 and trying to place the actual libraries on one of my RAID arrays different to the system drive... actually I take that back, I don't want to remember, pretty bad memories those are. Numerous user questions and complaints that have been unattended over the years. And every time you try to update a library, you can only pray it gets installed where it was last time. You'd think this is a simple programming practice, but they seem not to care much. Or be very unattentive to some basic details.


----------



## noiseboyuk (May 3, 2012)

Blimey, I undersold this. Just been playing with it more - absolutely fantastic work Greg, really quite amazing. Love the fret position, the auto chord detect, the individual string legato, mod wheel and pitch bender sound spot on... it's just so much FUN! And just one patch - incredibly versatile.

I'm a guitarist, I usually play the real thing and will carry on doing so, but there are times when this really will be useful. Best guitar VI I've tried for playabilty and versatility, no doubt.


----------



## rayinstirling (May 3, 2012)

noiseboyuk @ Thu May 03 said:


> Blimey, I undersold this. Just been playing with it more - absolutely fantastic work Greg, really quite amazing. Love the fret position, the auto chord detect, the individual string legato, mod wheel and pitch bender sound spot on... it's just so much FUN! And just one patch - incredibly versatile.
> 
> I'm a guitarist, I usually play the real thing and will carry on doing so, but there are times when this really will be useful. Best guitar VI I've tried for playabilty and versatility, no doubt.



Guy,
I completely agree with you, I couldn't have said it better myself. :D

A great job Greg


----------



## gregjazz (May 3, 2012)

Wow, thanks for all the kind compliments! I'm almost done applying the update to Steel Strings, and can't wait to use it in future guitar sample libraries--especially since the engine supports guitars with over 6 strings.


----------



## drumman (May 3, 2012)

gregjazz @ Thu May 03 said:


> Wow, thanks for all the kind compliments! I'm almost done applying the update to Steel Strings, and can't wait to use it in future guitar sample libraries--especially since the engine supports guitars with over 6 strings.



Whoa now! What's this? Future guitar sample libraries? Not that we don't have enough to play around with right now, but do I see correctly? "...guitars with over 6 strings?"


----------



## TuomasP (May 3, 2012)

Orange Tree Samples goes djent?


----------



## Frédéric P (May 3, 2012)

Thanks Greg, great update!! Love these sounds!!


----------



## LT (May 4, 2012)

Thanks!!!!
Now we want charango and mandolin!!!!!


----------



## Robse (May 6, 2012)

Really a great update! Had time this morning for a short jamming session. It really makes fun to work with this update! Just made a very rough and fast snippet (it's a coverversion):

http://soundcloud.com/schroerob/eeg-str ... te-session


----------



## gregjazz (May 6, 2012)

Wow, that sounds great Robse! I have the Chocolate Audio Bonzo kit too, and you get a really great tone out of it! Are you using the built-in effects in EEG Strawberry, or an external guitar effects plugin?


----------



## Robse (May 6, 2012)

Glad that you like it Greg! I really like the automatable fret settings thing. This is also heavily used in this track. The left guitar plays most time around 10th fret, the right guitar on the 3rd fret. All chords are only power chords with a doubled root note (1 - 5 - 8). Only two guitars used (L/R). A lot of upstrokes only (mainly the chords) - I simulated the James Hetfield style .

I have used the Kuassa Amplification Creme Amp Plugin for the guitars. I really like this plugin and also use it mainly in all my guitar tracks since it has been released. But I will also try the same track with the build in effects of Strawberry. Didn't have enough time today (family also wants a bit from me ^^). But I think I will check this out tomorrow or tuesday and then post the track again with the FX of Strawberry.

Yeah the Bonzo Kit is a really great kit! I use it since 2 years in nearly every rock track. In my eyes it is way under the radar with all the heavy GB drumkit sample libraries. It is light weighted and easy to use and has a really good nature tone. I mostly use the CL1 ond the PulseTec EQ on it. That's all.


----------



## 3rdeyeKnight (May 8, 2012)

gregjazz @ Tue May 01 said:


> We've applied the updated engine to the Strawberry electric guitar sample library, *and will soon release the Steel Strings acoustic guitar library as well. *



That's good news. Will the $40 re-introductory discount apply to the E.A.G-Steel Strings
upon re-release? Is there an estimated date for this?

Keep up the great work.


----------



## mk282 (May 8, 2012)

@noiseboyuk - nobody prevents you to move the "Strumming Patterns" folder inside "Data" folder! Then you're a few clicks less away from it. I did it and it's ok. 

I would disagree with using Kontakt-only menus here, for two simple reasons: 1. Greg wants to retain compatibility with K4, so custom-length ui_menus are not possible (nor their naming via user text input - new feature in K5 scripting), 2. You get only so much values to store in an array.

Using NKA files here was a brilliant move, IMHO.


----------



## gregjazz (May 8, 2012)

3rdeyeKnight @ Tue May 08 said:


> That's good news. Will the $40 re-introductory discount apply to the E.A.G-Steel Strings
> upon re-release? Is there an estimated date for this?


Yes--it will also go on a $40 re-introductory discount as well! I should be done with the EAG update in a few days from now.


----------



## 3rdeyeKnight (May 8, 2012)

gregjazz @ Tue May 08 said:


> Yes--it will also go on a $40 re-introductory discount as well! I should be done with the EAG update in a few days from now.



Excellent!


----------



## Polarity (May 26, 2012)

I discovered that the new update (can we call it EEGS 2 ?) is not compatible with songs made with the previous version.
At least in a song I was composing time ago the guitar part doesn't play as it should do:
I mean, it's not just different as sound timbre (of course) but it does just cutted short notes instead of long sustained note.

There aren't legacy patches in the new update.
So, is there another way to make thigns right, without having to reinstall the old EEGS together the new one in parallel?

Thanx in advance.
Andrea


----------



## gregjazz (May 26, 2012)

You'll really need to install the old EEG Strawberry in parallel with the new version then. That's because the new version's samples have been re-tuned and converted to Kontakt's lossless NCW compressed format. So both versions are unable to share the same samples unfortunately.

The reason their MIDI data isn't compatible between versions is that the new version has been completely rebuilt. Along with improvements in features, there are also some simplifications to increase playability and make the interface more user friendly.


----------



## Theseus (May 26, 2012)

Hey Greg,

Demos are superb. I've been on the fence for buying it for a while and was waiting for the update. I remember you talking about making video walkthroughs of the library.

I think it would be fantastic...


----------



## TuomasP (May 26, 2012)

There are some videos about new features on Youtube:
http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL ... ature=plcp


----------



## Theseus (May 27, 2012)

Ouh, didn't see that Tuomas ! Thanks a lot !


----------



## Polarity (May 28, 2012)

Thankyou Greg, I understand.
Reinstalling the old version, then I will resave it in NCW format as I did previously.

I will try to reproduce (and improve) that line with the new version, but I needed to hear how it sounded originally 

all the best.
Andrea


----------



## PavlovsCat (May 30, 2012)

noiseboyuk @ Thu May 03 said:


> Blimey, I undersold this. Just been playing with it more - absolutely fantastic work Greg, really quite amazing. Love the fret position, the auto chord detect, the individual string legato, mod wheel and pitch bender sound spot on... it's just so much FUN! And just one patch - incredibly versatile.
> 
> I'm a guitarist, I usually play the real thing and will carry on doing so, but there are times when this really will be useful. Best guitar VI I've tried for playabilty and versatility, no doubt.



Ditto (except that I'm not a guitarist). In fact, it was the earlier incarnation of Evolution Electric Guitar (then just Strawberry) and Cherry Bass that made me a fan of Orange Tree Samples -- and later, a friend of Greg (I give him marketing/business advice from time to time). I've been using sampled guitar in the songwriting process since the 80s and his libraries represent a giant leap forward in realism. I started using Roland U-20 guitar samples back in the mid-80s, then various Akai, SF2, GigaStudio and other format samples libraries, VSTs like VirtualGuitarist, Slayer, RealGuitarist and others -- the journey has been long and costly. Evolution Electric Guitar (and the acoustic too) has been the most incredible leap in realism for virtual guitar I've experienced. It literally reset my expectations for sampled guitars and VSTs. Truly innovative and realistic libraries from a brilliant sample developer and KONTAKT programmer. 

- Peter


----------



## wst3 (May 30, 2012)

the more I work with EEG and EAG the more fascinated I become. These really are brilliant libraries! And I am a guitarist<G>...

Thus far I've found two things I can not yet do on EAG - and Greg is already working on solutions. I've found only one trick on EEG, and he's working on that too.

One of the surprising benefits is that I am analyzing my own playing in much greater detail now.

Another opportunity to learn!! (though I feel a little bit sorry for my students<G>)


----------



## gregjazz (May 31, 2012)

Just a quick reminder that the re-introductory discount for Evolution Electric Guitar Strawberry ends at 11:59 PM PST, so take advantage of the $40 off discount while you can!

http://www.orangetreesamples.com/evolut ... strawberry


----------

